

New York hotel fines guests $500 for bad reviews on Yelp - lsh123
http://venturebeat.com/2014/08/04/new-york-hotel-fines-guests-500-for-bad-reviews-on-yelp/

======
ejr
A lot of the reviews now are purely trolling. Streisand effect in full swing,
but I expect many of these will be removed by Yelp since they aren't from
people who were actually guests. I'm sure that violates Yelp's TOS as well.

    
    
      The owners stole one sock from every single pair I brought with me. 
      When I complained the manager showed up at my door with all my socks 
      stapled to his body and said I was being delusional. 
      
      Also none of the rooms have beds.

